# What time of the day is your brain most active?



## Chompy (May 2, 2015)

I have pretty bad anxiety and OCD, so my times to obsessively think come and go regardless of the time. I would say the times that I think less are midday..._maybe_.


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

well i can see by the results that us morning song birds are not very common on here


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I start out strong in the morning, and by evening I'm a pudding brain. So I'll vote the up until noon one.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I tend to work well late night to early morning. I conk out in the mid-afternoon/evening.


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

Right now at 5am 
I love morning


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

probably when sleeping


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

A few hours after I wake up, which is usually early afternoon.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

Either directly before I'm supposed to turn in, or early morning.
At 9 or 10pm, my mind generally starts churning out lists of "_things to accomplish_", after which I work until I pass out in the wee hours of the morning. 
:laughing:


----------



## APBReloaded (Mar 8, 2019)

Mind is most active overnight beginning with a charging up in the afternoon for work and what not. My body on the other hand... straight third shift schedule.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Definitely night time. I feel like I don't properly wake up till after dinner. Then I start feeling motivated and focused. Partly I feel like the dark/cool/quiet helps to perk me up and help me focus because there's less ditraction, but also I just seem to take all day to gradually build up steam. I definitely feel more creative at night.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

dont have a specific time/other

My favourite time to be awake is probably between 4am - 7am when the rest of the family is sleeping and it's very quiet not just in the house but also outside of the house. It seems like the time I get all my reflection and introversion time done. If I cannot do this at this time, though, I can "catch up" with it around bedtime. (8pm - 10pm)

I'm most productive, however, like "get stuff done" productive, between 9am and 3pm.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Usually late at night but that's when I like to sleep so that's why I'm not an accomplished author yet


----------

